# Kindle at Doc Ford's



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

[














Randy Wayne White's _Black Widow _ is a great beach read! Edit (don't know what kodak is doing with my pic link)


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Great pic; Randy Wayne White is one of my favorite M/T authors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the book link!











Betsy


----------

